# problems with google search drop down box



## BMH47 (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure if Im in the right place but if not maybe someone can point me in the right direction.

The drop down box in the search area(Google home page) will not turn off when you go to preferences and choose the appropriate selection to turn it off and save it. I have tried it at least 20 times Unless Im missing something. Has this happened to anyone else? Anyone have any suggestions


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

First off, what web browser are you using? And what are the exact steps you have taken, menus clicked, buttons pushed, ect?


----------



## BMH47 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks... but after a full day of trying to figure it out I went to

Safari .preferences. auto fill. then unchecked the. other forms tab. dont forget to go to preferences in google advance pref and save your dont suggest query tab as well.

It worked Hip Hip Hooray!!!!!!! This seems to be a common problem and Google has no customer service number to help . I will switch my home web page to Yahoo.
Hope this helps someone else.


----------

